# Best medicine for Fin rot?



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

So my poor little Zu has a pretty nasty case of fin rot which I have no idea how he got because i keep his tank spotless.
Anyway his dorsal fin has been totally destroyed by the rot and I can tell he is super unhappy.
Right now I'm treating him with aquarium salt and daily water changes but I'm not sure if it's working.

Today I'm going into town and I want to get some medicine for him, but I'm curious what people recommend. I know of a few that can be used but I have never done anything but aquarium salt myself.
I need to be able to get it at Petsmart because that is the only store we really have.
I do have Melafix but I don't really want to use it because I've heard it sucks?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Id say stay away from medicines. Even if the water looks clean, it might not be the best in terms of ammonia, etc. Water changes need to be frequent, doubly so now that your fish has fin rot.

Get aquarium salt, use it 1tsp/gallon and do either 50% changes each day, next day 100% or 100% each day.

Put a bubbler in there if you can, to ward off bacteria.

Sometimes the best medicine is just a bit of salt, love, a good diet and clean water.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I always keep up on my water changes 
He has been in water with salt for the last few days and I change 100% each day, the thing is it still seems to be getting worse.
I really don't like using medicine ether and I never have needed to before, but I also really hate seeing him like this and I'm getting super worried.
I will probably wait a little longer before I use anything, But I want to pick something up when I'm in town just in case.

Thanks for the idea about the bubbler, I hadn't thought of that but I do have an old one kicking around so i will totally try that.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Just make sure it isnt too strong and wont whack him around or anything, theyre quite powerful sometimes.

Are you sure its fin rot? And not tailbiting?

Could you attach a picture?

Im uncertain of which medications people have used with good results, Ive treated even a friend's severe case with only good water, food and salt..


----------

